# σύσταση οριζόντιας/κάθετης ιδιοκτησίας



## amfoivio (Sep 17, 2012)

Χαιρετώ όλο το forum. Έχω αναλάβει ένα συμβόλαιο σύστασης ακινήτου που θα σταλθεί στο Ισραήλ. Αφορά όχι μόνο σύσταση οριζόντιας ιδιοκτησίας,που απ' ό,τι έχω καταλάβει θα μπορούσα να μεταφράσω ως constitution of horizontal ownership αλλά και σύσταση όπως λέει χαρακτηριστικά ''οριζόντιων κατ΄έκταση (κάθετων) συνιδιοκτησιών''.

Διάβασα διάφορα και απ' ό,τι έχω καταλάβει η διαφορά κάθετης/οριζόντιας έγκειται στο ότι το ένα αφορά το κτίσιμο ορόφων και το άλλο ξεχωριστού σπιτιού στο συγκεκριμένο οικόπεδο. Πώς μπορώ να μεταφράσω αυτό το άτιμο "οριζόντιων κατ' έκταση (κάθετων) συνιδιοκτησιών" που είναι και στον τίτλο;; constitution of vertical joint ownership;;

Παντού βρίσκω για την οριζόντια είτε το horizontal property είτε το condominium (απ' ό,τι κατάλαβα, το horizontal property θα την κάνει την δουλειά του, διορθώστε με αν κάνω λάθος!!) αλλά η κάθετη συνιδιοκτησία και κυρίως έτσι όπως είναι διατυπωμένη στο έγγραφο μου έχετε κάποια ιδέα με ποιόν τρόπο μπορεί να εκφραστεί και να την κατανοήσει ο Ισραηλινός νομικός χωρίς να ξύνει την γενειάδα του με απορία!!?? (ναι αναγνωρίζω ότι μάλλον έχω πέσει στην παγίδα των στερεότυπων όσον αφορά την εξωτερική εμφάνιση του Ισραηλινού νομικού!!))


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 17, 2012)

Δεν το βρίσκω πουθενά. Μου φαίνεται έτσι κι αλλιώς τραβηγμένο μόρφωμα.

Αλλά, νοηματικά, θα ταίριαζε κάτι σε _horizontally outlaid vertical coownerships_ (συνοδευόμενο από μπόλικες επεξηγήσεις).

Μη βιαστείς, όμως, να το χρησιμοποιήσεις.

(Και καλώς όρισες.)


----------



## amfoivio (Sep 17, 2012)

Πάντως μου ακούγεται πολύ καλύτερο απο την δική μου αυτοσχέδια μετάφραση!


----------



## bernardina (Sep 17, 2012)

http://www.forallgreeks.gr/ςύσταση-καθέτου-ιδιοκτησίας?la=en



http://definitions.uslegal.com/h/horizontal-property-act/

Καλώς ήρθες! :)


----------



## Elsa (Sep 17, 2012)

Ωραίοι οι σύνδεσμοι, Μπέρνι! Ευχαριστούμε!


----------



## bernardina (Sep 17, 2012)

U R most welcome :)


----------



## nickel (Sep 17, 2012)

Οπωσδήποτε να διαβαστεί αυτή η σελίδα:
http://www.kostasbeys.gr/articles.php?s=5&mid=1479&mnu=3&id=18773


----------



## nickel (Sep 17, 2012)

Να δούμε επίσης τι λένε κάποιοι μηχανικοί:

Οι εκφράσεις: "Σύσταση Οριζόντιας κατ' έκταση ιδιοκτησίας", "Σύσταση Οριζόντιας (Κάθετης) ιδιοκτησίας" και "Σύσταση Κάθετης Ιδιοκτησίας", είναι ισοδύναμες και σημαίνουν αυτό που εμείς οι Μηχανικοί λέμε "Κάθετη". Συναντώνται και οι τρεις διατυπώσεις εξίσου, με τις 2 πρώτες πιο συνηθισμένες σε παλαιότερα συμβόλαια ή με συντάκτες παλαιότερους συμβολαιογράφους. Στα συμβόλαια διηρημένων ιδιοκτησιών να "ανησυχείτε" όταν δε βλέπετε αναφορά στο Ν. 1024/71 παρά μόνο στο Ν. 3741/1929. Τότε μάλλον πρόκειται για οριζόντια και όχι κάθετη παρά την όποια διατύπωση προσπαθεί να συγκαλύψει τα πράγματα ("κόλπα" σε εκτός σχεδίου περιοχές). 
http://www.michanikos.gr/topic/16001-Κάθετη-συνιδιοκτησία/page__st__20

Άρα:
«σύσταση οριζόντιων κατ΄έκταση (κάθετων) συνιδιοκτησιών» = «σύσταση οριζόντιων κατ΄έκταση (δηλαδή: κάθετων) συνιδιοκτησιών» = *σύσταση κάθετων συνιδιοκτησιών*


----------



## Palavra (Sep 17, 2012)

Βρίσκω ότι το _*οριζόντια κατ' έκταση ιδιοκτησία*_ είναι συνώνυμο του *κάθετη ιδιοκτησία*, άρα ουσιαστικά έχουμε δύο όρους εδώ. Χωρίς να ξέρω λεπτομέρειες για το κείμενο, κι εγώ θα προτιμούσα την απόδοση των όρων όπως προτείνεται παραπάνω.


----------



## nickel (Sep 17, 2012)

Για το vertical (property) ownership:

the right of owning a certain percentage of land in the same building plot
http://books.google.gr/books?ei=L3h...+greece&q="Vertical+ownership"+#search_anchor

Η έννοια της κάθετης ιδιοκτησίας διέπεται από τις διατάξεις του Ν. 3741/1929, του ΝΔ. 1024/1971 και των άρθρων 1002 και 1117 του Αστικού Κώδικα. Με αυτή δημιουργούνται επί ενός οικοπέδου αυτοτελείς, χωριστές και ανεξάρτητες καθ' ύψος (κάθετες) ιδιοκτησίες, οι οποίες έχουν ποσοστό εξ αδιαιρέτου επί του ενιαίου οικοπέδου. Πρόκειται για σύσταση χωριστών, ιδιόκτητων ιδιοκτησιών με κάθετη διαίρεση σε ενιαίο, κοινό οικόπεδο.
http://www.architekton.com.gr/faq/28-orologia-dominis/63-latheti-idioktisia.html


Οπότε *setting up / creation / establishment of vertical (property) ownership*. Με την επεξήγηση, αν χρειάζεται.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 17, 2012)

Τελικά φαίνεται ότι ήταν πιο περίπλοκο από ό,τι νόμιζα, οπότε, Αμφοίβια, αγνόησε σε παρακαλώ την πρώτη απάντησή μου (#2).


----------



## amfoivio (Sep 18, 2012)

nickel said:


> Για το vertical (property) ownership:
> 
> the right of owning a certain percentage of land in the same building plot
> http://books.google.gr/books?ei=L3h...+greece&q="Vertical+ownership"+#search_anchor
> ...


Πάντως στην Σύσταση Οριζόντιας κατ' έκταση συνιδιοκτησίας μου έχει κοτσαρισμένο το Ν.Δ.1024/1971 και μετά κάνει λόγο για οριζόντια ιδιοκτησία τον Ν. 3741/1929... Τρέχα γύρευε. Έβαλα constitution of vertical joint ownership of property για το πρώτο και horizontal property για το δεύτερο..!

και ο θεός βοηθός..


----------



## nickel (Sep 18, 2012)

Καλύτερα _establishment_, όχι _constitution_.
Establishment of vertical ownership / co-ownership για το πρώτο. 
(Establishment of) horizontal (condominium) ownership για το δεύτερο.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Condominium


----------



## amfoivio (Sep 18, 2012)

Tα διόρθωσα σύμφωνα με αυτά που μου έστειλες.
Θα τον τρελλάνω τον Ισραηλινό με τις παραξενιές την Ελληνικής νομοθεσίας....
Πάντως επειδή πρόκειται για το παιδί τους μάλλον και το joint ownership δεν μου φαίνεται και πολυ άκυρο,αν και το co-ownership που μου πρότεινες φαίνεται ασφαλέστερο...
Joint ownership refers to two parties owning property together. Property in this sense may apply to a residence, a business, or intellectual property like patents. Joint ownership can be beneficial if one partner dies, as property does not have to go through probate. It can also be problematic, particularly in the area of intellectual property, or property jointly owned by a parent and a child.
http://www.wisegeek.com/what-is-joint-ownership.htm


----------



## nickel (Sep 18, 2012)

Καλημέρα. Για τις συνιδιοκτησίες, αυτό που δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω είναι κατά πόσο η διατύπωση «οριζόντιων κατ' έκταση (κάθετων) συνιδιοκτησιών» αναφέρεται στο καθεστώς της συνιδιοκτησίας στο οικόπεδο με τις κάθετες (το οποίο θεωρώ και πιθανότερο, είναι άλλωστε και απαραίτητη προϋπόθεση για την κάθετη, αλλά θα αρκούσε να πει «ιδιοκτησιών») ή στο ότι κάθε κάθετη ήταν και συνιδιοκτησία. Εδώ πρέπει να καταλάβουμε τον τρόπο που γράφουν κάποια πράγματα οι συμβολαιογράφοι (εγώ δεν έχω τα σχετικά εφόδια ή προσόντα). Αν οι νομικοί της παρέας μπορούν να λύσουν αυτόν το γρίφο...


----------



## amfoivio (Sep 19, 2012)

Eνω στην αρχή του συμβολαιου κανει αναφορα σε οριζόντια κατ'εκταση(κάθετη) συνιδιοκτησια ΚΑΙ οριζοντια ιδιοκτησια, σε όλο το υπόλοιπο κειμενο αναφέρεται σε κάθετη ή οριζόντιας επί καθέτου ιδιοκτησίας.Τα γραφει συνεχώς και τα δύο κανοντας με να πιστεύω οτι προσπαθεί να κάνει καποιο διαχώρισμο μεταξύ τους.Κατα συνέπεια τα μεταφράζω ως ''vertical property or condominium''....Να αγνοήσω και τις δύο αναφορές και να κάνω λόγο μόνο για vertical property???


----------



## nickel (Sep 19, 2012)

Ένα μάτσο μηχανικούς και νομικούς έχουμε, αλλά μ' αφήνουν μόνο. :)

Η κάθετη, αν δεν κάνω λάθος, είναι εδώ ένα κτίσμα δίπλα σε άλλα παρόμοια που μοιράζονται ένα οικόπεδο. Η οριζόντια (επί καθέτου) είναι κάθε οροφοδιαμέρισμα μέσα σε ένα από τα κάθετα κτίσματα. Σκέψου ένα συγκρότημα με τέσσερις μικρές πολυκατοικίες των τριών οροφοδιαμερισμάτων η καθεμιά. Νομίζω. Οπότε, vertical η μία, horizontal ή condominium η άλλη.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 19, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Αλλά, νοηματικά, θα ταίριαζε κάτι σε _horizontally outlaid vertical coownerships_ (συνοδευόμενο από μπόλικες επεξηγήσεις).



χεχεχε

Ενώ αν είχα γράψει _horizontally outlaid vertical condominiums_ θα πήγαινα τώρα να εισπράξω την αμοιβή μου, ένα κουτί με σου ή κάποιο ζουμερό κεκ ;) :) ...


----------



## Elsa (Sep 19, 2012)

Ο πους της καθέτου είναι αρχή δια την γεωμετρίαν! 



nickel said:


> Ένα μάτσο μηχανικούς και νομικούς έχουμε, αλλά μ' αφήνουν μόνο. :)



Δεν θα (σε) βοηθήσω γιατί μια φορά έκανα το λάθος να μπλεχτώ με τέτοια πίτουρα -και μάλιστα σε οικογενειακή υπόθεση- και δε μου βγήκε σε καλό! Εδώ θέλεις εργολάβο-μηχανικό να παίζει τέτοια κόλπα στα δάχτυλα. Ρωτήστε στο michanikos.gr, πάντως, όπως το έθεσες στο τελευταίο μήνυμα, μου φαίνεται σωστό.


----------



## nickel (Sep 19, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> _horizontally outlaid vertical condominiums_


Αυτό μπορεί να το παρεξηγήσει κανείς, να νομίζει ότι ξάπλωσαν οι κάθετες να ξαποστάσουν... :)


----------



## Elsa (Sep 19, 2012)

nickel said:


> Αυτό μπορεί να το παρεξηγήσει κανείς, να νομίζει ότι ξάπλωσαν οι κάθετες να ξαποστάσουν... :)


Άσε που θα έπρεπε να τις λέμε _κατακόρυφες_, κατά τη γνωστή -και αντιπαθή σε σένα- άποψη!


----------

